# Nite Mx-10



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Evening all.

Nite have recently launched a new 2007 version of the MX-10 (which retails at Â£160plus). Some of the 'old style' watches are still available for anything between Â£114 and Â£150.

I have just bought an 'old style' Nite MX-10 for Â£75. It is brand new with a full warranty

The company selling them is based in East Sussex. If anyone want their addy please PM me (I can't place it here as it would be in breach of forum rules).

Cheers

Nobby


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Got any pics, please.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Oooops just googled and found piccies


----------



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmmm the message system doesn't appear to work. If you have a shufti at the Army Rumour Service Forums (ARRSE) and search for 'Nite Watche' I have added the addy there 

Cheers

Nobby


----------

